# Need Help



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking into a 1911, to some what, complete my list of must have handguns.I think i have narrowed it down to 3 but i cant decide from there.Ive been around guns my whole life so im very familiar with them.My good friend has a Colt and its impressive,handles sweet and shoots just as good.I would prefer a shorter barrel like in the 4 inch range,and it must be single stack 45 ACP.

Well heres what i have narrowed it down too,if you guys could throw some input in on them i think it would help me alot.

STI International - The STI

Product: Model SW1911PD

Colt XSE Series

I would also be interested in the Colt 1991 series if there was some good feedback ,i have read a little about them and like what i see but would like to hear from owners.Any suggestions on other brands is good as well.Money isnt a huge concern,i will spend whats needed to get what i want.If its worth it i dont mind dishing out the green to get it.

Thnx for any input.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

of your three I like the colt better.

I have a colt 1991 series and I have no complaints about it, It is my favorite due to the engraving my USMC Squadron did to it. It shoots good and doesn't malfunction.

If you like a more old-school looking 1911 go 1991series if not go with your colt selection it looks amazing and and has a lot of things the 1991 doesn't. you can't go wrong with a colt


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

ya i do like the Colt,but,i picked up a magazine today that has Remingtons new 1911R1 in it and they make a SS version that looks real nice.Only problem is they are all 5 in barrels.I do like the looks and they seem to be getting real good reviews.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have a combat commander ser.70 and a kimber eclipse ultra and have fired a buttload of colt 5'' thru the years and honestly the 5" barrel has less malfunctions by far over the 3 or 4inch guns because it was designed as a 5 incher.
That said, my commander has only hung up maybe 3-4 times over the years and the 3" kimber has been almost flawless since I figured out you gotta hold it with a death grip to ensure the slide cycles every time.
So if it is your first 1911 I would go with the full sized or prepare to adapt your shooting style for the short ones


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

The shooting style sounds like the same style i have to use with my Desert Eagle 44 mag.With the DE you can not let your wrist roll at all or it will dampen the recoil enough the action wont run the full length.Real critical in that because the DE is gas operated.But thanks for the heads up on the smaller barrel 1911s.


----------

